# Can't vote on your own polls?



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I created a poll in the DBS Polling area and then proceeded to vote on it and recieved the following error message: 
"The action you have attempted could not be performed as your session appears to be invalid. Click the below link to attempt this action again with a new session."

I've never had a problem voting on my own polls. Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Try logging out then logging back in again to clear the cookies.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kevin - did clearing your cookies help?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Nope, I cleared the cookies and logged back in and I'm still getting the same error message.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Clear your cache too. Your session id number is sometimes cached and usualy will not be valid after a few hours.

I had this problem last week and that what worked for me.

I hope it works for you as well.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I cleared my temporary internet files, cookies, and history and it still isn't letting me vote. Now I just realized that I can't vote on any polls at all. I don't know what else it could be except that one of the admins might have accidentially checked something off that prevents me from voting.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I tired voting on a poll again today and I am still getting the same error message:
"The action you have attempted could not be performed as your session appears to be invalid. Click the below link to attempt this action again with a new session."

I cleared my cache, temporary internet files, history, etc.

Nothing works! Is there ANYTHING else I can do?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Do you have any kind of internet security or firewall software running?

Have you tried another browser? (Just trying to see if its browser related)


----------

